# Mise à jour identification Apple impossible



## Boboyris81 (20 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, alors j'ai un souci concernant la mise à jour de l'identification Apple sur mon Mac. 

Donc tout d'abord il me demande le mot de passe de mon Mac, ici pas de soucis ça fonctionne, mais c'est l'étape d'après qui ne passe pas, celle où il me demande cette fois-ci le mot de passe pour déverrouiller mon iPhone, je rentre le code mais un message d'erreur apparait ensuite : 

"Echec de la vérification 

Une erreur est survenue lors de la vérification du code de votre iPhone. "

Du coup est-ce vraiment le code pour déverrouiller mon iPhone ? 
Pourtant le code que j'entre est le bon, tout est bon sur mon iPhone, pas de messages d'erreur ni rien. 

Du coup je m'en remet à vous pour m'aider ! 

Merci !


----------



## moderno31 (3 Avril 2021)

Bonjour
On parle de Mac ou d'iPhone ? Pas clair ce message. Sinon il manque des infos de contexte sur les 2 appareils et leur interco.


----------

